# Does anybody know about those S.D. Baker ALLEYCAT AC-998 body conversions?



## aztec (Oct 28, 2001)

I have studied the information at the website, www.samssurplus.com which highlights a truck utility body conversion for 130 in. Chevy 4x4 pickups. The body design is based on the AM General Humvee. The conversion looks pretty slick as far as the information on the website is concerned. The outfit is based out of Stanton, Texas. I attempted a phone call a while back but I wasn't too impressed with the way my inquiry was handled. I was wondering if anyone on this ring has either converted their pickup to an AC-998 body or knows of someone who did. I would like to know how well the kit went together and what kind of problems were encounterd. All in all, this looks like an attractive solution to a hopelessly rusted body.


----------



## bummerkit (Jul 1, 2001)

you might want to check out www.bummer-kit.com they have a pretty cool body kit. its made of fiber glass though. the only problem is they were just sued by gm. but they are going to change the body alittle and market it under the name Grunt instead of bummer. it will still seat 4 across. but it is only 2-3 inches wider than the original truck. check it out


----------



## aztec (Oct 28, 2001)

Yes, I first checked into the BUMMERKIT 2 years ago. The big turnoff for me was the fact that they did not offer a hardtop option. (It gets really cold here in Missouri in January.) They kept telling me it was just 6 months away. So, I kept calling back every few months and got the same story--still in development. I just gave up and started looking elsewhere. That is when I found the Jurrasic Truck conversion called T-Rex and the S.D. Baker AC-998 Alleycat conversion body. Both are rather pricey. But, I don't want to give up my simple and reliable older technology in favor of a later model alternative. Plus, I can build it anyway I want. I will probably head to Texas and check out Sam's Surplus, home of the Alleycat in Stanton before making any commitments.


----------



## bummerkit (Jul 1, 2001)

i called the guy about a month ago and they have hardtops now.


----------

